# Mystery Skyline



## theperthvan (Oct 1, 2005)

I found this image of an X-48B, an aircraft designed and still being tested by NASA. What I want to know is, what skyline is in the background. Actually, I'm quite sure it's futuristic or something, but is there any resemblance to a skyline today?


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

i think it is photoshopped

U can see Chysler Building, CN tower and others


----------



## The_Big_O (Jun 5, 2006)

Where did you find that picture?


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

mysterious indeed
It`s true you can see the tip of the Chrysler building, so I would say that is a very well made fantasy skyline
if he hadn`t put that building there I wouldn`t know what to think, amazing job !!


----------



## firewater (Jun 18, 2006)

That's obviously fake. Don't you think you would've seen it already if it was real?


----------



## Absolut355 (Mar 7, 2006)

A skinnier Taipei 101 with no "notches" along the building? One of two WTC's on the left of the pic? Not to mention a fatter Transamerica Pyramid? Throw in an anorexic Jin Mao to the right and you've got it!! :cheers:


----------



## paul_radley (Jul 6, 2003)

I think this picture was featured in a Popular Science article which detailed the development of super/hypersonic air travel. Quite a cool picture.


----------



## theperthvan (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes. It looks like the A380 wil be dated in a few years!

You can see some windows just below the middle section and onto the 'fatter' part of the wings.


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

Anyone think the characters below the US flag on the plane look like Chinese?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Neat photo. Transamerica building's there too!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

It's Dubai!


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

Aquamadoor said:


> It's Dubai!


with half of them empty!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

I am pullzed by the pic ! Dubai or Taipei int'l airport ? I consider it Dubai with density buildings !Right? or Photoshop ?


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Neat photo. Transamerica building's there too!


Looks like it, but it's not.


----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

That entire image is fake.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Looks like the Philidelphia skyline with photoshopped towers in the back...could be NY but that chrysler looks like one liberty place.


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*It is true*

Very mysterious indeed,who knows,it might have buildings that are built and futuristic buildings on the making. Really nice though,wonder which city will reach to be like that in the near future.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Good photoshop work.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

It could be a remote area in Coruscant.


----------



## jason poon (Jun 25, 2006)

impressive


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

TalB said:


> It could be a remote area in Coruscant.



thats my back yard actually


----------



## KnowitallSkyScraper (Feb 3, 2006)

If anything, it would be *Shanghai*.


----------



## Silicon Francisco (Apr 29, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_X-48



hkia said:


> Anyone think the characters below the US flag on the plane look like Chinese?


I think those are just passenger windows.


----------

